# Remember Early Winters clear polycarbonate?



## reptiles (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone remember a 1C (or was it a 1D cell) light from a catalog company called "Early Winters?" Probably from 1992-94ish era? 

It was a very interesting light, in that the case was all clear polycarbonate, and it came with the newly released lithium battery. 

It wasn't cheap, the parts were thick and well made, with multiple O rings, a lanyard, aluminum reflector. It was one of the first "twisties" I encountered. 

I thought I still had one of these in my garage, but I can't locate it presently (my garage is very cluttered.) 

When discussing vintage lights with other like-minded hobbyists, no one seems to remember these. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## DaveG (Sep 28, 2008)

I shopped Early Winters way back,the only light I can remember from that time is the Tekna Splash light,runs on a 123 cell.Still sold at www.tek-tite.com.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 19, 2008)

DaveG said:


> I shopped Early Winters way back,the only light I can remember from that time is the Tekna Splash light,runs on a 123 cell.Still sold at www.tek-tite.com.



Yup, I have that one too. I wish I could find my totally clear light. Would be a great host to mod. 

=Mark


----------



## cistallus (Mar 12, 2011)

Rest of the original thread as recovered from cache

*Re: Remember Early Winters clear polycarbonate?*
Written by *cistallus* on 11-20-2010 02:52 AM GMT

Going through some old stuff, I just stumbled across this Early Winters flashlight. Here's some pics:

Assembled:
http://www.postimage.org/




(full size here: http://postimage.org/image/2dv834yg4/)

Disassembled:
http://www.postimage.org/




(full size here: http://postimage.org/image/2dv834yg4/)

Pretty cool for so long ago (I'm guessing late 70s or early 80s). The 3-bulb spares carrier fits inside the tailpiece. The bulb is labeled "GE243".

I don't know the name or model number, nothing's printed on it but their name and logo (the paint or coating on which is mostly rubbed off).

There's a strip of GITD tape around the solid-block aluminum reflector/bulb carrier.

The original Eternacell C-size battery still measures 2.72V open-circuit but won't light the bulb. It says "LITHIUM HERMETICALLY SEALED ETERNACELL", and "NO. 660S SIZE C 3.0V" on the side. Despite being probably 3 decades old, it hasn't leaked, but seems to have crumpled in on itself a bit at the seam (not from mechanical damage - inside of light is smooth).

I tried the bulb with a 14500 LiCo Lithium-Ion battery (measuring 4.0V open-circuit) and it works and doesn't immediately blow the bulb; maybe I could fashion a carrier (C-to-A adapter) so this would work - but I don't think the bulb would last long. Or maybe somehow adapt for a CR123 since those are 3.0V same as the voltage stated on the Eternacell (so I'm guessing that the Eternacell was probably the same chemistry as a CR123). I can't find much in the way of a current 3.0V battery (primary or rechargeable) in this C size (around 26500 I think) in a quick web search, most are IMR or LiCo.

It would be nice to figure out some battery and bulb or LED combination that would make the light functional again.



*Re: Remember Early Winters clear polycarbonate?*
Written by *scott* on 11-20-2010 03:14 PM GMT

They came out in either 78 or 79. I remember using mine for a summer job back then. I just can remember the exact year at the moment.

I finally threw mine away a few years ago. Then I discovered there's a Collecting forum here and that someone might be interested in it. I'm glad others remember (and still have) this particular light.



*Re: Remember Early Winters clear polycarbonate?*
Written by *reptiles* on 12-05-2010 05:33 AM GMT

Great photos, thanks!

I finally found one. I was looking to upgrade it to an LED but there isn't any heatsink since its all polycarbonate. Hmmm... will have to think about this. 

Regards, Mark


----------

